# romfs und cramfs nicht in /proc/filesystems

## blutigerAnfaenger

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade den 2.6.24-r7 kompiliert, romfs + cramfs ist aktiviert.

In /proc/filesystems ist jedoch nichts zu sehen (reboot wurde natürlich ausgeführt).

Gibt es da irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten von anderen Kerneloptionen?

Es dankt der nicht mehr so ganz blutige Anfänger  :Wink: 

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_NOLOCK=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *blutigerAnfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe gerade den 2.6.24-r7 kompiliert, romfs + cramfs ist aktiviert.
> 
> In /proc/filesystems ist jedoch nichts zu sehen (reboot wurde natürlich ausgeführt).
> ...

 

Abhängigkeiten gibt es (soweit ich das im Menu sehen konnte) keine. Aber wenn du es im Kernel einkompiliert hast (was die Config ja beweist) dann hast du wahrscheinlich den falschen Kernel gebootet. Kopier den frisch kompilierten Kernel mal nach /boot/schubidu und mach in grub einen Schubidu Eintrag. Am besten sorgst du noch dafür, dass die Kernel Config direkt in den Kernel mit einkompiliert wird:

```

    General setup  --->

        <*> Kernel .config support

        [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

```

Wenn du den Schubidu Kernel dann erfolgreich gebootet hast und noch immer kein cramfs/romfs in /proc/filesystems erscheint, dann kannst du zumindest mal /proc/config.gz prüfen und schauen ob die cramfs, und romfs Settings da drinn auf y gesetzt sind. Wenn ja, bedeutet das entweder, dass diese zwei Filesystems gar keine Einträge in /proc/filesystems erzeugen (zumindest bei romfs könnte ich mir das vorstellen) oder dass bei dir was faul ist  :Wink:  . Wenn Nein, dann musst du den Output den Kompiliervorgangs mal debuggen ob da was spezifisches steht, warum cramfs/romfs nicht einkompiliert wurden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Der Kernel muss gebootet worden sein, weil ich die nvidia Treiber direkt für diesen neu kompiliert habe- X meckert beim starten nicht  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> dann kannst du zumindest mal /proc/config.gz prüfen und schauen ob die cramfs, und romfs Settings da drinn auf y gesetzt sind.

 

Nein, dort stehen sie auf "is not set"  :Sad: 

Ich habe den Kernel mit "genkernel --menuconfig all" gebaut- liegt es daran?

Jetzt müsste ich den Kernel wohl mal manuell bauen und schauen was dann passiert, was?

Danke!

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

So- ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

Ich bin davon Ausgegangen, dass menuconfig nach einem "Save an Alternate Configuration File", auch die .config neu schreibt (scheint wohl nicht so?).

Also nachdem ich meine gespeicherte Konfiguration in .config kopiert habe war alles gut.

Danke!

----------

## Genone

 *blutigerAnfaenger wrote:*   

> Ich bin davon Ausgegangen, dass menuconfig nach einem "Save an Alternate Configuration File", auch die .config neu schreibt (scheint wohl nicht so?).

 

Hat schon seinen Grund warum da "alternate" steht  :Wink: 

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Dennoch dachte ich, dass er bei "exit" auch nochmal die .config schreibt (ich hätte ja eigentlich stutzig werden müssen, weil er nicht gefragt hat).

Danke!

MfG...  :Very Happy: 

----------

